# The Girls



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Just wanted to share some pics of my does. I've got 2 bred does and 4 young does. I'm loving how they are all turning out and I'm very excited to see what my two older does produce this year. 
Lostman Ranch Glacial
She's due to kid in December 








Capriole's Secret Taxes 
Also due to kid in December. Bred to my new buck, Very Little Ranch Gadwin Is Crazy Hot. 








CM15 Pearl's Midnight 















Toth Boer Goats Sweet Royal-T 






















Toth Boer Goats Rosalie 








Toth Boer Goats Princess Leia


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

And here are some pictures of their protectors 















On the right is Toth Boer Goats Drax. He is still available for sale.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

So so gorgeous <3 
I am a BIG fan of back and white goats so I adore Pearl's Midnight


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I am learning a lot about Boar goats as it seems they are super popular. So do you raise yours for meat or just pets??? I have Nigerian Dwarfs and Pygmies and I love them so not going to change. I have just notice that FB is full of Boar goats more so than other breeds. Your girls are gorgeous. Can't wait to see what they throw in December.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good. 

Yes, boers are a popular breed.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all so pretty!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! I just added another girl yesterday too. Proud to introduce, CHEK Chocolate Ripple. Born 3-1-17.


----------

